# Fire Inspector Training



## DuaneW (May 11, 2017)

Sorry for adding a new post but i went back 25 pages and i did not find this topic. I am Looking for training, free or low in coast. I would Prefer ICC for the hours, however I would take any training. I have come to relies that as a fire inspector there just isn't that much continuing ed available.


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

Check to see for any icc building or fire chapters in your state or near by states

Check for any fire marshal assoc in state or nearby

Best is NFA. All you pay for is food.
They are taking applications now for thier next semester


Plus go up days / week early or stay after tour D.C. or Baltimore for the price of a hotel room

Some icc training is ok not all

Sponosor a icc class and get a free seat?

Plenty of training out there just have to look


----------



## DuaneW (May 11, 2017)

Thanks, I have talked to my department manager and at this time i can only go to local training, I live in North Dakota so there is none. we dont even have an Assoc. in the state. They County I work for does not like the fact that they would have to pay then get rein-burst for me to go to the NFA. they want it all free up front.


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

Forgot NFA has free online stuff also

Plus CFI trainer even though it says investigation, all classes are great::  FREE
https://www.cfitrainer.net/


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> Thanks, I have talked to my department manager and at this time i can only go to local training, I live in North Dakota so there is none. we dont even have an Assoc. in the state. They County I work for does not like the fact that they would have to pay then get rein-burst for me to go to the NFA. they want it all free up front.




Well see if they will give you the time off and you pay the meal ticket 100 to about 250 depending on if six day or two week class

And that is cheap, you have to pay for food anyway.

Transportation is paid for, yes you pay up front and they pay you back. I pay for my own flight and get the money back, which is what you have to do any way


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

Nfa does come to your state, will have to look up the link for you.


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

State fire marshal have any training??


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

Contact bigger city prevention offices, for training or contacts


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

http://ndboa.org/

http://ndboa.org/?cat=3

You deal with building code items all the time.


----------



## cda (May 11, 2017)

Any fire science colleges in the area??

A lot are online


Do you get any tution reimbursement ???


----------



## DuaneW (May 12, 2017)

cda, Thanks for the link I will mark it I should be able to make a couple of those.. No fire college in the State of North Dakota. So far the State Fire Marshall does not offer training, they are going through a little term oil right know from my under standing.


----------



## my250r11 (May 12, 2017)

Check ICC online campus for any self paced courses or webinars. Some are free some are not.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 15, 2017)

https://www.usfa.fema.gov/training/coffee_break/

These are excellent short training articles

*Coffee Break categories*

Command and Control
Community Risk Reduction
Emergency Medical Services
Fire Investigation

Fire Prevention and Public Education
Fire Protection
Hazardous Materials
Leadership and Executive Development

Planning and Information Management
Responder Health and Safety
Training and Professional Development

Home
Sitemap
Jobs
Important Notices/Privacy Policy
Download Plug-Ins
USA.gov
Contact Us


----------

